
RethinkDB now available on AWS marketplace - coffeemug
http://rethinkdb.com/docs/aws/
======
crazygringo
> _It is possible to mount an EBS volume and have RethinkDB store your data on
> it, but that setup is not available out of the box._

That's a curious default choice. It's hard for me to imagine why you'd ever
want to run RethinkDB on local instance storange, instead of EBS, given that
EBS is much more reliable, is easier to back up, can be swapped between
instances, etc. (Or is this AMI more for just trying out, not for actual
production use?)

Obviously, EBS has its problems, but so does local instance storage.

Also: I remember that way-back-when, RethinkDB was touted as being designed
for SSD's from the ground up. Is that still the case? Would running on
provisioned-IOPS EBS provide a huge benefit over regular EBS or regular local
storage?

~~~
atnnn
The documentation is misleading. RethinkDB instances launched from the
Marketplace all run on an EBS volume.

~~~
coffeemug
For anyone reading this, the docs have been fixed. Sorry -- it was my screwup.

------
leokun
I wish I could use everything. I want to use it all. All the new platforms and
technologies and even old ones that are still awesome. RethinkDB, mongodb,
redis, Firebase, Parse, meteor.js, Postgres, Go, etc etc. Just take all that
awesomeness and put it in an app and have it do awesome stuff.

~~~
banachtarski
I'd really hate to taste your cooking /joke :)

~~~
JulianMorrison
Fry it and call it okonomiyaki.

~~~
marshray
Just not omakase.

------
ukd1
Awesome - good job making it even easier to start!

------
programminggeek
That's great, but what is the strategy for data persistence?

As I understand it, if you aren't using EBS, unless you snapshot your
instances, they are reset to their last snapshot once they are shut down.
Doesn't that seem like a huge risk to put your database under?

Are there good strategies for mirroring data onto EBS or running a slave
instance or something?

~~~
coffeemug
Sorry, the storage is EBS, the line in the docs is just misleading. We'll push
a fix to the docs in a few mins.

~~~
StavrosK
What have you done with Marc, and why is he never on Steam these days?

~~~
coffeemug
Marc is a live and well! I'll tell him you're looking for him :)

------
rzimmerman
This is such a great feature. I'm really looking forward to using RethinkDB as
it matures.

------
hcarvalhoalves
Cool, an easy way to test the clustering features.

------
javis
Heroku next?

~~~
mglukhovsky
There isn't an official add-on yet, but as Kudos pointed out, RethinkDB Cloud
has an add-on in beta: [https://addons.heroku.com/rethinkdb-
cloud](https://addons.heroku.com/rethinkdb-cloud)

